# european mount of a paddlefish skull



## coondink

Just wondering if anybody has tried to european a paddlefish head, I have the beatles, but am wondering if the head is all cartilage, and if they will eat the whole thing??? Any help out there??


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I have seen a few pictures of them online, the coolest looking skull to me, it is mostly all cartilidge. Do a google search and you should be able to find them.


----------

